# Maths/Physics Teaching Positions



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought I'd take a shot at this and post on here...

Would anyone happen to have heard about any schools in Dubai/Sharjah/Abu Dhabi seeking above positions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rolandy (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll piggy back this thread with the same question, but for Business Studies positions?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Rolandy said:


> I'll piggy back this thread with the same question, but for Business Studies positions?


Good luck Rolandy


----------

